# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Raven, lapine réhabilitée de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Raven est une toute jeune lapine née en février 2022 et réhabilitée par l'association en avril 2022 d'un laboratoire où elle était utilisée dans le cadre de recherches sur les conditions d'élevage en plein air. Elle découvre depuis la vie de lapine de compagnie auprès d'Alexandra, sa famille d'accueil.





Son caractère
Raven s'est montrée à l'aise dès son arrivée dans sa famille d'accueil, est rapidement sortie de sa boîte de transport et s'est mise à explorer l'espace à sa disposition.
Très jeune, la miss est très curieuse et très très dynamique! Elle explore, joue et a même réussi à s'échapper de son enclos fermé. Elle semble avoir un grand besoin d'espace et de liberté.
C'est une lapine très sociable, qui aime beaucoup les caresses et n'hésite pas à aller en demander en montant sur le divan. Elle apprécie les longues séances de papouilles sur les genoux.
Dans les mots de sa FA: " cest une petite tornade pleine damour, trop attachante".





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Raven en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Raven pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------

